# Remote Switch for Shop Vac - Need sugestions



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm looking for a remote-controlled outlet that I can use to plug in my shop vac dust collection unit.

There seems to be several such outlets on the market, but has anyone had experience with them?

For now, it makes more sense for my working conditions to have such a unit rather than an automatic switch at the tool.

Thanks for any help.

Steve


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Do you just need a switch that turns it on for one tool such as your RT or do you need something with a remote control you keep in a pocket that turns it on for DC to a bunch of machines? Ivac makes a few different switches that will turn on a vac when you fire up a router.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

I need it to just turn on the shop vac. That way whether I'm dust collecting from a router, table saw, band saw, or drill press I can start the vac before using the tool. I setup DC at each tool as I use it.

Now I walk over to the vac switch, turn it on, then walk back to the tool, cut, route, or drill, then walk back to the vac to turn it off.

This would help me stay at the tool and remotely turn the vac on and off.

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

HF has a 3 set remote control with wireless 3 button switch, about $20. I use it for turning on the HF DC, shop vac, and exhaust fan for the window. Seems like I hooked these up about two years ago.

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> HF has a 3 set remote control with wireless 3 button switch, about $20. I use it for turning on the HF DC, shop vac, and exhaust fan for the window. Seems like I hooked these up about two years ago.
> 
> David


I use the same beside my bed to turn off the air compressor in the shop if I hear it start up when I jump into bed.
I also have a remote switch on the DC to start it and shut it down when I go to use any tool. The remote hangs on my apron. Also there are 3 low voltage wall switches on the shop walls in case I forget the remote.

Go Harbor Freight.
Herb


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Century-Wireless-Electrical-Household-Appliances/dp/B01NASZ0UM/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=3+set+remote+control+with+wireless+3+button+switch&qid=1550948601&s=gateway&sr=8-1

Like this? I was looking at these the other day.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

OCEdesigns said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Century-Wireless-Electrical-Household-Appliances/dp/B01NASZ0UM/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=3+set+remote+control+with+wireless+3+button+switch&qid=1550948601&s=gateway&sr=8-1
> 
> Like this? I was looking at these the other day.


Yes, but the HF remote is far simpler. It only has 3 buttons. :wink: Push once to turn on, once to turn off. Right in my wheelhouse! LOL!









David


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks for the response. At first search, I found those outlets that automatically turn on the vac when you start the tool and the price for most of them ranged from 75-100.00.

I was thinking that a simple remote operated unit would be cheaper, but I had no idea just how cheap

Sometimes I don't know what I think I know!

Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I use the same remote switches that David has - bought at Harbor Freight for $20 - have one plugged into my dust collector, air cleaner and shop vac - has worked flawlessly


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I went full retard and and bought this system . I had to build a contactor because it wouldn’t accept the in rush current . 
But I’m sure loving it , as I’d forget to turn the fan on otherwise. 

iVAC Pro Dust Collection Control System - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I use the same beside my bed to turn off the air compressor in the shop if I hear it start up when I jump into bed.
> I also have a remote switch on the DC to start it and shut it down when I go to use any tool. The remote hangs on my apron. Also there are 3 low voltage wall switches on the shop walls in case I forget the remote.
> 
> Go Harbor Freight.
> Herb



Okay, Herb...just a quick clarification...you don't wear your apron to bed, do you...? :grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I went full retard and and bought this system . I had to build a contactor because it wouldn’t accept the in rush current .
> But I’m sure loving it , as I’d forget to turn the fan on otherwise.
> 
> iVAC Pro Dust Collection Control System - Lee Valley Tools


That is a neat system, Rick. The one I have on the Cyclone DC is connected somehow to the magswitch on the fan motor. the magswitch is 110v. and the motor is 220v. The mag switch is powered by the shop lights and if the lights are not on it will not start the DC. this is a safety mode installed by the electrician so that the DC would not start if I wasn't in the shop and had the lights on, the remote is on a 12v. wall wart that trips the magswitch. The electrician said he had hears of cases where the DC's would start when no one was in the shop.
@Nickp HAHA, no, I have the push button switch by my bed, it only controls my compressor and bedroom light, the DC remote is on my vest.
My shop is on the other side of the bedroom wall and I got tired of getting in bed and then the compressor starts and I would have to get up dress and go outside to the shop to shut off the compressor.
Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I built my own...

https://www.routerforums.com/kp91s-gallery/97769-why-spend-60-when-you-can-build-30-a.html


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> That is a neat system, Rick. The one I have on the Cyclone DC is connected somehow to the magswitch on the fan motor. the magswitch is 110v. and the motor is 220v. The mag switch is powered by the shop lights and if the lights are not on it will not start the DC. this is a safety mode installed by the electrician so that the DC would not start if I wasn't in the shop and had the lights on, the remote is on a 12v. wall wart that trips the magswitch. The electrician said he had hears of cases where the DC's would start when no one was in the shop.
> 
> Herb


That’s interesting Herb. I don’t think it’s happened,but hey , I may not have been in the shop if it did.
I may have to install an outlet from the light switch to make a series circuit just in case .
Good to know.

See it’s a good thing I haven’t insulated and put the plywood up yet :grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kp91 said:


> I built my own...
> 
> https://www.routerforums.com/kp91s-gallery/97769-why-spend-60-when-you-can-build-30-a.html


But your smart, I don't know the difference between a volt and an amp. That looks very professional Doug.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

OCEdesigns said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Century-Wireless-Electrical-Household-Appliances/dp/B01NASZ0UM/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=3+set+remote+control+with+wireless+3+button+switch&qid=1550948601&s=gateway&sr=8-1
> 
> Like this? I was looking at these the other day.


That's what I use with a remote at the table saw, router table, and miter saw. I burned up a couple because the startup current of the HF dust collector exceeded 60A! After the 2nd one burned up from the surge, I rewired the 120V side with real wire instead of printed circuit conductors, and all is well.


----------



## Jerry8888 (Jan 14, 2019)

Fastcap has one. Sorry, but can’t post link yet. 

Jerry


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Jerry


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

difalkner said:


> HF has a 3 set remote control with wireless 3 button switch, about $20. I use it for turning on the HF DC, shop vac, and exhaust fan for the window. Seems like I hooked these up about two years ago.
> 
> David


I'm glad you mentioned this, David. I've seen those, but wondered if they were heavy enough to handle the startup amps for the HF dust collector. I have the 1 hp model, so if it's working ok for you, it should do fine for me. Thanks.


----------



## rkaligian (Jan 22, 2011)

I have been using wireless remotes purchased either at a Big Box or Amazon for many years. When shopping for the remotes, look for their current rating. I purchased only the ones that can handle 15A and I have never had an issue with either my 6.5 HP or 5 HP Dewalt vacs. The remotes have never failed.

I have however made a new change that I like even more - I am now using Amazon Alexa to control parts of my shop including the two vacs mentioned above. We use a Dot and an Echo in our home and use Alexa to control lights, ceiling fans etc. So I simply purchased a new Dot for my shop along with a couple of their "Smart" plugs (rated at 15A) and added them to Alexa's repertoire of devices. Now, I simply say "Alexa, turn on vacuum 1" and she carries out my command. Even with the loud vacuum going on she can hear me say "Alexa, shut off vacuum 1." She also keeps me company by playing my favorite tunes. And we use our Alexa system as a whole-house intercom system.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

difalkner said:


> HF has a 3 set remote control with wireless 3 button switch, about $20. I use it for turning on the HF DC, shop vac, and exhaust fan for the window. Seems like I hooked these up about two years ago.
> 
> David


I too use the Harbor Freight one. Right now I am only using two of the units (for two different vacs) but have the third one available in case the use/need for it comes up.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I like the HF shown but we don't have them in Canada. I have been using remotes for Christmas tree lights and they work well and are also inexpensive. Now I have 2 with different frequencies. It was funny with the first ones how I turned on the lights at dusk and the DC was also working ! I paid under $20 CDN in December so probably less in USA. Any hardware store should carry these.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

rayk2 said:


> I have been using wireless remotes purchased either at a Big Box or Amazon for many years. When shopping for the remotes, look for their current rating. I purchased only the ones that can handle 15A and I have never had an issue with either my 6.5 HP or 5 HP Dewalt vacs. The remotes have never failed.
> 
> I have however made a new change that I like even more - I am now using Amazon Alexa to control parts of my shop including the two vacs mentioned above. We use a Dot and an Echo in our home and use Alexa to control lights, ceiling fans etc. So I simply purchased a new Dot for my shop along with a couple of their "Smart" plugs (rated at 15A) and added them to Alexa's repertoire of devices. Now, I simply say "Alexa, turn on vacuum 1" and she carries out my command. Even with the loud vacuum going on she can hear me say "Alexa, shut off vacuum 1." She also keeps me company by playing my favorite tunes. And we use our Alexa system as a whole-house intercom system.


lol that’s hilarious. Never thought I’d see that day


This will be next


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I went full retard and and bought this system . I had to build a contactor because it wouldn’t accept the in rush current .
> But I’m sure loving it , as I’d forget to turn the fan on otherwise.
> 
> iVAC Pro Dust Collection Control System - Lee Valley Tools


Admittedly a nice but pricey system. The other thing that hasn't been mentioned but is covered by your post if you look at the link is what voltages. If they're all 120 volt and 15 amps or less those posted above will work. One system I have is a dual outlet where the tool is plugged into it's socket and the vac the other. It turns the vac on when the tool is powered and has a 30 second delay when the tool is turned off. Requires no wireless remote but has to be transferred from one tool to the other. I use this only with the shop vac and not the CV1800 DC System which does have a wireless remote switch. Then I also have one that has a short pigtail and a box with receptacle that also has a wireless remote, another frequency and you need to be careful if you have more than one wireless system, that works well also. But both of those are 120 volt only.

The ones I really like but are only available for 4" or smaller DC systems uses a current sensing relay to sense when a tool has powered up and opens the associated blast gate. At least I haven't seen them for 6" systems. I think, but don't know, that the blast gates are likely either spring closed normally or have a normally closed electrical circuit (relay) and then could be reversed (opened) when the coil is de-energized. If I were to build a system like this I'd use low voltage (24V) on the relay coils and whatever actuator motors available for the blast gates (24V or 120V). 

Pic #1 shows the Sky-Link w/remote (Note the color code on the back of the remotes - either red or green and the color code on the unit) The green remote works this unit. I have another that uses the red which also works the CV1800 https://www.amazon.com/Skylink-WS-100N-Wireless-Control-Channel/dp/B00008X5D5/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1551025802&sr=8-6&keywords=skylink+remote

Pic #2 shows the ISocket Autoswitch https://www.amazon.com/DGC-PRODUCTS-Intelligent-Autoswitch-Eliminating/dp/B005ELWUWG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1551025680&sr=8-1&keywords=isocket+autoswitch

Pic #3 Shows the CV1800 Power Remote box and it also uses the Sky-Link remote system. It's located on the left side of the control box and feeds the 120 volt coil on the contactor (240V).


----------



## Samandothers (Jan 24, 2019)

Rayk2
I have an echo dot in the basement too. I have not used it to control any receptacles but do like the tunes! It is also handy to add items to a list for my next shopping/hardware run. It comes in handy for setting timers when mixing epoxy or such that must be stirred a certain amount of time.

I think I'll need to rig up a relay and remote to control a 240V contactor to control my old DC. It pulls 32 amps, older 4 hp unit. I appreciate the information and ideas here.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I’ve been using a setup from ShopFox for over 10 years, no issues other than if I forget to unplug the one on the main DC at night it will pick a garage door opener or some other stray signal and kick on.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> I’ve been using a setup from ShopFox for over 10 years, no issues other than if I forget to unplug the one on the main DC at night it will pick a garage door opener or some other stray signal and kick on.


Plug it into the light circuit, that way while;e you are away and the lights are off it can't start.
Herb


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

I am with Rick. I have had the iVac for 4 years now on my DC servicing table saw, jointer/thicknesser and bandsaw and love it. Makes life safe and easy.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I have an iVac system for 220v for my DC. It is right on the cusp of not being big enough for my 2 hp motor. It seems to work and it is nice to have a remote to turn on the DC. The product is new for me.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Received a visit from Amazon this afternoon with my three remote outlets and two remote controls.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DQDJJKU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1&pldnSite=1

All outlets can be controlled by one remote. An extra remote when I lose the first one.

Works great. I'm sorry I didn't get this sooner.

Steve


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

sgcz75b said:


> Received a visit from Amazon this afternoon with my three remote outlets and two remote controls.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DQDJJKU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1&pldnSite=1
> 
> ...


Perfect. I have used Etekcity for several years. In fact, I sent them an email describing a problem I had with them after about 2 years of use. One day, they just wouldn't work. I still don't know what happened. But I got a reply that they would be crediting my account 50% because of the problem. I turned around and ordered another set. They are still working like new. I am sold on that company. They didn't have to do that, but I thanked them for it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I needed a remote for my HF dust collector. Even though it runs on 120v, a regular cheap remote wuldn't work. I ended up buying a Long Ranger. No problems since. The DC pulls more than 15a at startup and the remote couldn't handle the job.

Hi-Yo-Silver!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I needed a remote for my HF dust collector. Even though it runs on 120v, a regular cheap remote wuldn't work. I ended up buying a Long Ranger. No problems since. The DC pulls more than 15a at startup and the remote couldn't handle the job.
> 
> Hi-Yo-Silver!


That was my issue with that system I bought , it was rated for 15amps, (they didn’t have the 20amp in Stock) and the inrush current of my DC would trip it’s breaker . 
So I built a contractor and added it to the system all is well. I have no idea why they call it a contactor , as I just call it a relay .


----------



## bobgramann (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the remote switch that Woodcraft sells. It has worked well for years.


----------



## thermobaric (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. Every time I get ready to do the same thing I find people have a heck of a time with many of the things you can buy.


----------



## Steve Pack (Jan 1, 2014)

i ordered my remote switch from amazon and run a 2 hp dust collector. Buy the correct remote they come 120 or 240 volts


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Steve Pack said:


> i ordered my remote switch from amazon and run a 2 hp dust collector. Buy the correct remote they come 120 or 240 volts


Which unit did you buy on Amazon?

Thanks.


----------



## Top Hall (Aug 21, 2013)

*Jet remote*

I have a Jet remote, Model 708636C, that I bought 3 years ago from WoodCraft. It was $82 then, but today list for $99. On their site it is item number 843476.

I really like it. The switch has mounting holes so you can screw it to a wall. Since I use mine connected to a Jet dust collector, and the wall sockets are halfway up the wall, I mounted it higher to keep it unobstructed. In a 20 x 20 shop it works great.


----------



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

I use this for my shop vac and dust collector.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

i had some of these left over after using some for a fan and some lights in the house. i have two shop lights and the shopvac on one in the garage. looks like more of the same. works great


https://www.amazon.com/Etekcity-Household-Appliances-Unlimited-Connections/dp/B00DQELHBS/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?ascsubtag=1ba00-01000-org00-win10-other-nomod-us000-gatwy-feature-SEARC&keywords=etekcity+remote+control+outlet+wireless&qid=1551398658&s=gateway&sr=8-2-spons&tag=amz-mkt-chr-us-20&psc=1


----------

